# Aggressive tip sign ideas.



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

1. Look at your phone... Everywhere you see a driver with a nicer newer car waiting to get you home safely. Look at the nearby cab... Explain why you tipped them but not us.

2. Would you give your waiter or bartender a 5 star yelp review? Thank you and five stars do not fill a gas tank.

3. I thought the tip was included. I thought Walmart helped small businesses.

My quick top three I could come up with.

Please add and I will design a professional one everyone can download because I am wanting uber to try to deactivate me for being unprofessional for being a rideshare driver.

Hint think memes


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I am so thinking memes.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I am so thinking memes.


Funny


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Stop beg for tip, drive yellow cab !


----------

